#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Variável Global no Linux
Boa tarde a todos,
Como faço para criar uma variávelglobal no linux - CL6.0 , para utilizar em scripts?
Gostaria de pegar o IP atraves di ifconfig, colocar nesta variável e utilizá-la nos scripts.
Desde já agradeço qq. ajuda.
[]s.
<IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## Mr_Mind

que nome queres dar a essa variavel? HOST_IP? OK .. basta entao export IP="o_seu_ip"!
Procure em manuais como definir variaveis de ambiente (e não globais) e leia um pouco!

Um abraço <IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## augustolynx

Tente isto :

export VARIAVEL="conteudo da varievel"

----------

Obrigado pela dica,

Já consegui criar uma variável e adicionar valores a ela, mas tentei utilizar o export , mas não consegui, quando saí, da shell a variavel perde o valor. O q estou tentando fazer é criar um script para pegar o IP (dinâmico) e colocá-lo nesta variável, para utilizar nas configurações do meu firewall, assim toda vez que o ip mudar não preciso ficar alterando as configurações do meu firewall no braço. Caso vcs. alguém possa me dar uma mão ficaria muito agradecido uma vez que estou tentado leio aqui leio ali, já peguei um comando que retira o ip do ifconfig mas não funcionou, então resolvi tentar do meu jeito, aprendendo...
Como todos sabemos o aprendizado nunca acaba, que bom!
Abraço a todos e + uma vez obrigado pela ajuda. <IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## BrunoC

Você já tentou 

#!/bin/bash
ip=`ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | cut -c21-35`

Isso vai deixar a variável ip com o valor do número ip da sua eth0, ppp0, dependendo do seu caso... 

Só uma coisa... tem que ser `(crase) e não &acute; ok?

----------

BrunoC funcionou belezinha!

Obrigado a todos que contribuíram,

[]s. <IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_razz.gif">

----------


## B4D_D0G

BrunoC,
qual comando uso para contar o numero de caracteres da entrada padrão?

brigado! <IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_confused.gif">

----------

man wc

----------

